
Possible drone collides with helicopter in Los Angeles - nether
http://www.verticalmag.com/news/article/PossibledronecollideswithhelicopterinLosAngeles
======
nether
I felt this article was significant because it shows the damage a drone can do
to a relatively slow aircraft like the R22. There's growing belief that drone
strikes are more hazardous than birdstrikes, and that aircraft testing will
have to incorporate drone strike testing.

